# The downside of naming/anthropomorphizing your Kindle



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, No. My mother was reincarnated as a Kindle?

Way too funny!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

My Kindle can't speak to me. Not for a lack of trying, however.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Tennix, I think you might just be able to hear your Kindle if it weren't for the hat


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> Tennix, I think you might just be able to hear your Kindle if it weren't for the hat


But... then so could the CIA, the aliens, and everybody else who is listening in!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LOL... BJ you are cracking me up today!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> LOL... BJ you are cracking me up today!!


Oh... I'm a funny guy, Jerry!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Please excuse my beloved Life Partner. He gets this way sometimes, but I really wish you would not encourage him so. When he starts with the Seinfeld references, sometimes it is too late.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Please excuse my beloved Life Partner. He gets this way sometimes, but I really wish you would not encourage him so. When he starts with the Seinfeld references, sometimes it is too late.


Wasn't it already too late when I made a 2001 reference, Dave?


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Keep on with the Seinfeld quotes, I'll appreciate 'em!! 
Sorry Lucky...didn't mean to encourage  
Wait, yes I did.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Um, darling, aren't you supposed to be WORKING?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Um, darling, aren't you supposed to be WORKING?


I just sold a $30 bottle of wine. I earned a break.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

OK, I gotta know... are you 2 in the same location right now or what?? The reason I ask is that back in our chatting days, the hubby and I would be chatting with each other while our computers were only about 15 feet apart!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I just sold a $30 bottle of wine. I earned a break.


Bacardi Jim, he sells wine...tell me, Jim, do you own a liquor store?

Leslie, doing some sleuthing here...


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Bacardi Jim, he sells wine...tell me, Jim, do you own a liquor store?
> 
> Leslie, doing some sleuthing here...


I don't OWN a liquor store, but I work in one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> OK, I gotta know... are you 2 in the same location right now or what?? The reason I ask is that back in our chatting days, the hubby and I would be chatting with each other while our computers were only about 15 feet apart!


At the time, we were 5.2 miles apart.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I don't OWN a liquor store, but I work in one.


So what would you recommend for an unoaked chardonnay?

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Leslie said:


> So what would you recommend for an unoaked chardonnay?
> 
> L


St. Supery, Kim Crawford, & Wishing Tree (perhaps the only Aussie chard. I like.)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> St. Supery, Kim Crawford, & Wishing Tree (perhaps the only Aussie chard. I like.)


Thank you, I'll go shopping tomorrow! And report back...

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

What are you trying to tell me, Kindie?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh man, someone is *screaming* for a PhotoShop contest around here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Oh man, someone is *screaming* for a PhotoShop contest around here.


And I don't even use Photoshop.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

I just want to make folks laugh.  That is its own satisfaction.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

*"Give my Kindle LIIIIIIFE!!!"*


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*LOL Jim...I love Number 5!*


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL Jim...I love Number 5!*


Then I guess my work here is done.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Too funny!!! I haven't named my Kindle yet, but I must admit that now in the mornings when I give it its little charge, I say, "Okay, sweetie, let's charge you up."


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Suzanne:  LuckyRainbow is also an avid knitter.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh that is good to know! I'm currently knitting a cable hat for myself. Just finished a really looooooooong scarf. I'm also knitting sweaters in connection with a group at my church, The Knitwits. We knit for less fortunate in Africa & Afghanistan.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> Oh that is good to know! I'm currently knitting a cable hat for myself. Just finished a really looooooooong scarf. I'm also knitting sweaters in connection with a group at my church, The Knitwits. We knit for less fortunate in Africa & Afghanistan.


At the moment, she's making me a sweater. She's a neo-natal nurse and actually heads a committee at her hospital that knits little Santa hats for babies born during the holiday season.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh that's wonderful! And tell her I'm also on a sock kick. I am really enjoying working with the self-striping yarn, but also do solid colors.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

How cool, I don't know how to knit (yet) but I do crochet. Have any of you knitters found www.ravelry.com?


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I taught myself to knit back in 1974 when I quit smoking. Needed something to do with my hands! I've seen ravelry.com.  The site I go to when I have a knitting question is www.knitty.com. The forum there is great.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey BJim... Loved the pictures, especially Young Frank! LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Angela said:


> Hey BJim... Loved the pictures, especially Young Frank! LOL


Merci.


----------



## pghaworth (Oct 30, 2008)

Angela said:


> Hey BJim... Loved the pictures, especially Young Frank! LOL


Ditto. Also my fav. Thanks for the chucks BJ.


----------

